# Royal Wedding



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

15 mins and 17 seconds to go. I got up way too early at 5:30. :blink: 
William and Harry arrived an hour before the ceremony looking amazing in their uniforms. The family is there now, Queen's just arriving.

what's striking are the hats and the architecture along the route. OK gotta go. I'm missing it. check out Victoria Beckhams hat.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been watching for a few hours - of course its easier for me as I am in the same time zone. 

LOVE her dress!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Orla said:


> I've been watching for a few hours - of course its easier for me as I am in the same time zone.
> 
> LOVE her dress!


I love the dress too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, the Princess Bride looks stunning!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Yes, the Princess Bride looks stunning!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxoox


simple and classy!

and also 'Pippa's' looks stunning in her dress, love it!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loved it , loved her dress , and william reminded me so much of his mom , also kate looks gorgeous , she looks like she was meant to be a princess


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I wasn't very interested in the royal wedding, but I have to say that once I started watching, I got a little swept up. Kate's dress was tasteful, but what impressed me most was the seemingly genuine interaction between Kate and Will.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I missed the wedding:w00t::smcry: how could I sleep in:angry: I have been watching little clips of it, Kates dress is simple elegance. Love it, I agree with Liza, I think William looks alot like his mom, he even gave that special shy look that Dianna use to give.
I loved how Harry turned around and saw Kate and then said something to William 
The hats:w00t: some of them were crazy funny:HistericalSmiley:
I want to see the whole wedding I know I would love it


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As much as I hated all the advance royal hoopla and had enough already, I did get up at 5:40 this morning and watched. :w00t: I figured if I saw the whole thing I wouldn't have to see all the recaps today.:thumbsup: 
AND glad I did. I found myself swept up too. Westminster in its grandeur is stunningly beautiful, Kate and her sister looked amazing, William and Harry looked handsome and I did love Harry getting a sneak peak and I'm sure telling his brother he "done good." And I loved seeing William mouth to Kate that she was beautiful up at the alter. It looked to me during the morning like William and Kate were best friends, really loved each other and managed to enjoy their day despite the pomp and circumstance. The kisses were lovely and I totally loved it when they left the palace in the sports car with William driving. :chili::chili: It made them so young and fun at heart. So cool and totally unexpected even by the press. I really wish them well and know how much they suffered losing a parent at a very early age. I think Diana was smiling down at them today and they knew it.

The hats were crazy, crazy, especially Fergie and Andrew's girls, Beatrice in particular, who my dh said looked like a Who from Whoville. :HistericalSmiley: I thought that the Queen was amazingly spry for 85!! Loved seeing Elton and the choir too. A surprisingly fun start to the day.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Now that William and Kate are married, does that mean Kate's 8 children will live in Buckingham Palace?

Will they change the title to Bill and Kate plus the royal eight?

Does that mean Jon is now the royal-ex?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I to was not a big fan about the Royal Wedding but my Little Bailey girl decided she wanted to wake me up at 3:30am this morning with kisses. I always sleep with the TV on and so I noticed the wedding hopla had started. Well I ended up watching the whole thing I just could not stop watching I was even late for work...LOL


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I love her dress, so elegant


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Am finally home and going to watch the DVR of the entire thing!

Caught glimpses of it this am while I got ready for work....her dress was gorgeous and she looked stunning. She reminded me of Grace Kelly in a very beautiful way and classic!

Love watching history happen............


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I also overslept and watched it as I got ready for work. Of course my co-workers and I had to recap on the dress, the fashion, the emotions and the history, this was all followed by internet slideshows. Anyway, got home tonight and watched the ceremony that I missed this morning. Gosh, what a great way to start and end the day. She was gorgeous (loved the dress), he looked very handsome and they looked geniunely happy!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought her dress was much in the style of Grace Kelly too.
I think it's funny how they call it a Fairytale ,she's from a wealthy family,not royal true..but wealthy marrying to royalty is more heard of..

To me a fairytale is a middle class commoner marry a royal...now that would be a fairy tale! Not all of us are rubes...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I just wish Diana was there. So much of herself can be seen in William. She would be so proud. It's been over 10 years and I still miss her.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lindy said:


> I just wish Diana was there. So much of herself can be seen in William. She would be so proud. It's been over 10 years and I still miss her.


That's the way I felt when watching the wedding. When I see William smile or when he bows his head down but looks up you can see his Momand also Harry's eyes when he is smiling!
Diana's presence could be felt throughout the ceremony in my opinion.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I looked forward to the wedding and loved it! There is so much turmoil in this world ... and, it was so nice to watch such a joyous event and celebration.

For me, what made this wedding so special is the story behind all of it. The fact that Kate and William are so in love with one another ... and, how they are living more the life they choose for now ... I mean instead of living life as it is in the palace. 

I was so touched hearing that Kate and William invited people from the little town that they lived in ... and, that Kate even looked at and smiled to the pub owner as she walked down the isle. 

I thought Kate looked stunningly beautiful ... and, I loved when she reached the altar that William looked at her, smiled and said ... "You look beautiful" ... and, I loved as they took their vows that they looked lovingly into one another's eyes. 

And, of course, I love their kisses on the royal balcony. And, when they took a ride in the car later and drove around waving to all the people who stood out there for so long to get a glimpse of the newlyweds. 

I loved the way Prince Harry turned around and smiled while looking at Kate as she walked down the isle ... and, then said something to William. That was cute.

I loved that Kate wore her hair down. And, that she insisted on doing her own make-up! She said that she wanted to look like herself ... and, the Kate that William sees and loves. 

I think Pippa looked gorgeous, too. And, I love the way she held the hands of the little flower girls as they walked down the isle. All the children looked precious. 

I could go on and on about everything I loved ... but, I better stop now. :HistericalSmiley:

What I don't like is that William was demoted from Prince to Duke. And, that Kate, although she will be addressed as Her Royal Highness, does not officially have the title of Princess. William is not happy about the changes. And, apparently the British are not either. So, the palace said that if the public wants to address them as Prince and Princess ... that will be okay. Huh?! The reason for the changes is because of Camilla's position ... I can't believe that Kate even has to curtsey to her ... because she is married to Prince Charles. Oh well, I doubt it bothers Kate (Catherine) as much ... I think she loves William that much.

As for the hats ... some were beautiful. Others I think were ... ah, forget it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I admit, I have been caught up in the whole royal wedding excitement for weeks and along with the rest of the world, was really looking forward to watching how it all played out. Well, it was truly amazing...every little thing, down to the smallest details, was just beyond spectacular. I thought the bride looked absolutely stunning...she is so graceful and beautiful always but just looked out of this world gorgeous on her wedding day. I'm amazed how "simple" she was (did her own makeup, wore her hair down, chose a conservative dress) and yet looked just absolutely perfect. I also thought the prince looked quite handsome...the two made quite a pair! And it's so sweet how in love they are and how normal of a life they lead (or...as normal as they can anyways). The fact that they met in college, dated for several years and broke up, then got back together and live together in a small town is all just so...real and normal. 

I think both William and Harry have played a HUGE role in changing the world's perception of the royal family for the better these past few years. Like everyone else, I couldn't help thinking that their mother would be so proud of them and so ecstatic on that day. 

The things Marie mentioned in her post were also some of my favorite parts of the wedding. I just loved when Prince Harry turned around and whispered to his brother when Kate was walking down the aisle. So sweet. And also how the bride and groom kept looking at each other and smiling through out the service. They looked so happy. 

I really, really enjoyed watching the royal wedding and appreciated that they shared this event with the world. I understand many people were annoyed by the intense amount of coverage it received for many months, but I think it gave us something positive and fun to focus on and look forward to. Maybe I'm just really cheesy but I thought it really was like a modern day fairytale!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

u guys said everything i wanted to say to the t!


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I looked forward to the wedding and loved it! There is so much turmoil in this world ... and, it was so nice to watch such a joyous event and celebration.
> 
> For me, what made this wedding so special is the story behind all of it. The fact that Kate and William are so in love with one another ... and, how they are living more the life they choose for now ... I mean instead of living life as it is in the palace.
> 
> ...





Bailey&Me said:


> I admit, I have been caught up in the whole royal wedding excitement for weeks and along with the rest of the world, was really looking forward to watching how it all played out. Well, it was truly amazing...every little thing, down to the smallest details, was just beyond spectacular. I thought the bride looked absolutely stunning...she is so graceful and beautiful always but just looked out of this world gorgeous on her wedding day. I'm amazed how "simple" she was (did her own makeup, wore her hair down, chose a conservative dress) and yet looked just absolutely perfect. I also thought the prince looked quite handsome...the two made quite a pair! And it's so sweet how in love they are and how normal of a life they lead (or...as normal as they can anyways). The fact that they met in college, dated for several years and broke up, then got back together and live together in a small town is all just so...real and normal.
> 
> I think both William and Harry have played a HUGE role in changing the world's perception of the royal family for the better these past few years. Like everyone else, I couldn't help thinking that their mother would be so proud of them and so ecstatic on that day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought it the perfect fairytale wedding. Her dress was lovely and I was so glad she went with the Camelot look. I also thought she seemed to be enjoying the pomp and circumstance much more than he. Maybe he has that shy gene too, like his mother? I really hope they are happy.


----------

